# P8P67 Deluxe OC / 4 Sticks of RAM problem



## ExodusFinale (Aug 1, 2010)

ok, so my current build is asus p8p67 deluxe, i5 2500k, 2x2GB Gskill 2200 DDR3, EVGA GeForce 560 Ti, Corsair 750W PS.

anyway, guess i'll start from the top.

that was my computer build for about 2 months, everything was working fine. used the ASUS AI Suite to OC my processor from 3.3 to 4.6GHz. RAM was running at 2197 (~2200) at the specified 7-10-10-28-2 timings, @1.65V (i entered the values manually in the UEFI.) all was well, . . . then i got The Witcher 2.

so, after playing that game and it bogging down a bit i decided i could do with a bit more RAM, since i was only running on 4GB (the game auto-detects my texture cache size and sets it to small).

So i order in 2 more sticks of the exact same stuff.

but now the computer won't boot, it sounds like it's going to, but never displays anything and then shuts off, and then does the same thing again,. . . and again, . . and again. then eventually it stays on, but there is still no display.

The only way i've found to get it to boot is to hold the "mem ok" switch on the mobo and let it restart itself a few more times. it then comes up with a screen that says "overclock failed, blah blah blah, have found settings that will boot, press F1 to enter bios"

So, in the bios is now says my 2200 DDR3 is now running at 1336, with 9-9-9-24-2 timings, @1.5V. If i change these at all, the system once again goes through it's not wanting to boot phase. they're stuck at that if i want to start up.

If i run the AI Suite auto tuner, it also refuses to boot until i hold the mem-ok button and reset it back down to 1336.

I've changed out the ram sticks and only tried the 2 newer ones in by themselves and was able to achieve the exact same results as i began with, running at their specified timings/voltages/ @ 2197. So i'm quite certain the ram is ok.

Can anyone help me figure out what is going on here?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ExodusFinale (Aug 1, 2010)

well, i've done a bit more fiddling around with it, . . . and here's what i got.

i manually OC'ed my cpu up to 4.6GHz again, using a 46x turbo multiplier. . . that seems stable enough, didn't have to change much. (other than VRM Freq)

and i've got the ram to boot @1600 frequency, but a no go at my 2 higher options (2133 & 2400). also tried bumping my DRAM V to 1.7 and then 1.75. nothing and i don't think any higher will help, since 2 sticks achieved spec speeds at spec voltage (1.65)

still looking for help.


----------



## rickytic (May 27, 2011)

There are issues all over the Net about the P67. I've had 2 Sabertooths and first was doa. This one very flaky. Everyone complaining about the double and triple boots, or no boot after fooling with RAM. Of course it works on default settings ok (1333) but we should be able to use what we have. 1600 is the norm for overclocking this so I set my higher ones at that. Have thrown alot of brands and speeds at it, trying to fix it. A search will show alot of same issues and is pitiful.

Here's one under Reviews:

Newegg.com - ASUS P8P67 DELUXE (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------

